# Boot error au démarrage windows



## olifff (4 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
voici mon problème: je possède un macbook blanc (A1181) core duo de 2003 avec snow leopard.
Je n'ai plus de superdrive, car HS, et je l'ai remplacé par un disque dur dans un "caddy".
Pour pouvoir installer windows 7 via bootcamp, j'ai ôté ce caddy et remplacé par un superdrive de prêt d'un copain. L'installation s'est très bien passée: installation des pilotes bootcamp, etc... redémarrage ok NICKEL!!
et là PATATRAS !! : au remontage du mac et donc du caddy, au boot le système voit 3 disques dur:
- Mac OS
- Windows
- Windows (et oui un deuxième, je ne sais pas d'où il sort celui là!!)
et lorsque je boot sur un de ces deux derniers disque, ==> BOOT ERROR...

Lorsque j'enlève le caddy, ça remarche... que faire...???
Merci par avance de l'attention que vous porterez à mon souci!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## olifff (4 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir jeanjd63,
la commande sur le terminal me donne ça:
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS_X                189.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.7 GB    disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 DONNEES                 250.1 GB   disk1s1


----------



## olifff (5 Novembre 2016)

salut jeanjd63,
petit détail, je suis actuellement en avarie de macbook (nappe clavier endommagée)... j'ai emprunté l'ordi de mon fiston (PC)..
Mais que penses du diag ci dessus?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Novembre 2016)

Salut.

Excuse pour le retard.
Ton HDD dans le caddie est formaté FAT32. Pour quelle raison?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2016)

Je conjecture comme *Jean*  que le problème provient, non de l'existence de ce 2è disque, mais de son paramétrage logique.

Voici comment j'argumenterais ma conjecture :

- le 2è disque (caddie) a une table de partition *MBR* > laquelle décrit la partition *DONNEES* au format *fat32* du même disque.

- le 1er disque a une table de partition *GPT* > mais la 3è partition est une partition au format Windows *ntfs* > ce qui a pour conséquence que la table de partition *MBR* alternative de la *GPT* (*MBR* installée sur le bloc *0* ou 1er bloc de ce disque) a été virée à un type hybride > c'est donc une *HMBR* ou *H*ybrid_*MBR*. Elle décrit en mode *MBR* la partition *BOOTCAMP* comme partition démarrable.

- comme ton OS est «Snow Léopard» > il y a des chances que la version de Windows installée sur la partition *BOOTCAMP* soit W-7. Cet OS de version *7* boote en mode dit « *Legacy* » : le Programme ìnterne du Mac (*EFI*) passe par la table de partition alternative *HMBR* de l'en-tête du disque pour avoir la description de cette partition et amorcer le démarrage de son Système.

- mais dès lors qu'existe sur le 2è disque (caddie) une seconde table de partition *MBR* (*MBR* plénière ne décrivant aucune partition démarrable mais une partition *DONNEES* de stockage) > il y a tout lieu de supposer que cette 2è *MBR* qui est la table principale du disque n°2 intercepte la *HMBR* alternative de la *GPT* du disque n°1. C'est comme un aiguillage trompeur. L'*EFI* ne parvient pas à prendre la voie *HMBR* du disque 1 vers la partition *BOOTCAMP* > mais emprunte la voie de garage *MBR* du disque 2.

- ça explique pourquoi, dès que tu enlèves le disque n°2, ta partition *BOOTCAMP* redevient démarrable > car l'*EFI* ne prend plus le mauvais aiguillage, parce qu'il n'existe plus. Alors la solution serait de ré-initialiser le disque n°2 avec une table de partition *GPT* (*GUID*) et ne surtout pas créer de volume au format Windows (qui générerait une *HMBR* concurrente sur le bloc *0* du disque 2), mais un volume de stockage au format Apple *JHFS+*. La conséquence serait qu'il n'existerait sur le bloc *0* du disque n°2 qu'une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) ne décrivant aucune partition particulière (mais simplement là en "protection") --> l'*EFI* serait donc forcée de passer par la *HMBR* du disque n°1 > la seule décrivant des partitions > et présumablement booterait *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## olifff (9 Novembre 2016)

merci beaucoup macomaniac, je suis bluffé par ta réponse (au top!!) dès que mon bon vieil ibook retrouve sa fonctionnalité je tente l'opération!
Super! merci 
je vous tiens au courant de l'avancé


----------



## olifff (17 Novembre 2016)

Super !!!! ça a marché, formatage de mon disque secondaire au format HFS+ et au redémarrage, le choix est clair et windows se lance nickel!
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!
Longue vie au forum!!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2016)

*olifff*

Alors tout va bien.

La table de partition *MBR* du 2è disque prenait manifestement le dessus sur celle du 1er disque où est installé Windows et déroutait l'*EFI* de booter le volume *BOOTCAMP* > ta ré-initialisation Apple du 2è disque a restauré la prépondérance de la *MBR* du 1er disque et l'*EFI* peut désormais l'employer pour booter le volume *BOOTCAMP*.


----------

